# بسمع الاذن سمعت عنك والان قد راتك عيناى



## youhnna (10 مايو 2009)

عباره قصيره قويه معبره قالها ايوب الصديق عن الرب فى نهايه محنته
فهل راى ايوب الرب الذى سمع عنه رؤى العين؟
بالطبع لم يرى ايوب الرب رؤى العين اذا لماذا قال هذه العباره؟
قالها ايوب لانه اختبر قوة الرب وحنانه ورحمته
عندما انفتحت بصيرته الداخليه جيدا وتذكر وهو فى محنته ايام غناه ومجده وعزه وبقليل من الاوجاع بسماح من الرب صار كلا شىء  حتى ان امراته قالت له بارك الرب ومت
كان ايوب يتمتع بالايمان القوى بالله لذلك قال عبارته الجميله (الرب اعطى الرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مباركا)
نعم ليتنا نتذكر فى شدائتنا (نحن اللذين راينا الرب فى المسيح وقديسيه وكنيسته وانجيله)ان لانضعف بل نتمسك بايماننا كل حين  ونتمسك بالرب فى كا الظروف فى فرحنا وحزننا
فى سعادتنا والامنا  فى غنانا وفقرنا  فى سعتنا  وضيقنا  فى كل حين مقدمين الشكر للرب فى كل حال وعلى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
ياليتنا نثبت نظرنا نحو القدوس دائما لنقدس به كل حياتنا
ياليتنا نعيش لك يارب انت الاهتمام الاول دائما فى حياتنا
بهذا نراك رؤى العين فى كل ظروف حياتنا
لك كل المجد الى الابد امين


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا للتأمل الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (10 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااا كليمو
لمرورك الجميل


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

> ياليتنا نثبت نظرنا نحو القدوس دائما لنقدس به كل حياتنا
> ياليتنا نعيش لك يارب انت الاهتمام الاول دائما فى حياتنا
> بهذا نراك رؤى العين فى كل ظروف حياتنا
> لك كل المجد الى الابد امين



اميييين 
مرسي يا يوحنا علي التامل الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (10 مايو 2009)

pepo
شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يوحنا تامل راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

نأمل راااااااااااائع جدا
ميرسى جدا على التامل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## youhnna (12 مايو 2009)

هابى
بونبونايه
نجلاء
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمروركم الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة ..كثير يوحنا ....كلامات معزية ومفعولها قوي ومؤثر وخصوصا" ...لمن يختبر قوة الرب وحنانه ورحمته ....ربنا يثبت أنظارنا نحوه ونعيش له ونراه في كل ظروف حياتنا .....ميرسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

تأمل فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى على التأمل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة ..كثير يوحنا ....كلامات معزية ومفعولها قوي ومؤثر وخصوصا" ...لمن يختبر قوة الرب وحنانه ورحمته ....ربنا يثبت أنظارنا نحوه ونعيش له ونراه في كل ظروف حياتنا .....ميرسي



شكرااااااااااا    جوى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا كوكو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

